# Mystery Kayak



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2016)

Most likely to me more than some of you. I have a perception fishing SOT kayak that my son has inherited since I am no longer interested in the extra reach involved while paddling SOT's. 

I spent some time in my youth (right after the tire was invented) in conventional yaks and never really could adjust to the motion required for a SOT, not to mention the drift and less accurate tracking. It just seems like SOT's are a ton more work to maneuver and propel than a conventional yak. 

Well, last summer I was up on the Toccoa at the suspension bridge and some folks were coming down the river in something I hadn't seen before (and failed to get the brand) They were yaks, but seemed to be a cross between a SOT and a conventional yak. The legs did go inside of the yak, and the center of gravity was lower, but the back was open for cooler, crate etc. Being a lower c.o.g. allowed for a narrower platform, much like a conventional, and it allowed them to maneuver light white water as well. It just seemed like a great overall, multipurpose platform.

Unfortunately, as I stated, I didn't get the name of the yak. Any of you fellas have a clue what I might be referring too, brand, manufacturer, model? Seems like something I might be interested in for my next platform.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2016)

Scouring the internet I may have found it, or something close.

http://shopgetoutdoors.com/native-watercraft-ultimate-fx-12-kayak-kayak-ultimate-fx-12.html

Anyone have one of these, or experience with this platform?

Other brands similar and suggestions still welcome also.


----------



## Bream Pole (May 14, 2016)

Could have been a Native.  Might also look at Jackson Tripper 12 or its fishing counterpart the Kilroy.  I have the Tripper 12 and really love it.  I have owned two sit on tops previously, one a Wilderness Systems and the other an Ocean Kayak.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2016)

paddler said:


> Could have been a Native.  Might also look at Jackson Tripper 12 or its fishing counterpart the Kilroy.  I have the Tripper 12 and really love it.  I have owned two sit on tops previously, one a Wilderness Systems and the other an Ocean Kayak.



Thanks for the heads up. Looking at those I do believe it was the Native with the optional front hard cover on it.


----------



## PopPop (May 15, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Looking at those I do believe it was the Native with the optional front hard cover on it.



I have paddled and fished from the Native Ultimate 12, it is an exceptional hybrid kayak/canoe. I chose to go SOT because a canoe or hybrid like the Ultimates will sink, not good. For a stream boat, they would be hard to beat.


----------



## soccerdad (May 15, 2016)

Could have maybe been a Wilderness Commander

http://www.wildernesssystems.com/us/products/commander-120-angler


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2016)

I am at a loss now. I was discussing this hybrid yak with a friend last night that was also on the river at the same time and they reminded me that it had scupper holes. 

This means the Native is out. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Big Moe (May 17, 2016)

HA! FLoated with a guy that had a Wilderness commander this past weekend.  After seeing all the Vibe Seaghosts 130's  He went and bought one yesterday.


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2016)

You may have seen just an older SOT.  Many of the new SOT are designed to sit higher for a dry ride.  But back in the day, we didn't mind a wet rear.  These young kids are scared to get wet....lol


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2016)

Big Moe said:


> HA! FLoated with a guy that had a Wilderness commander this past weekend.  After seeing all the Vibe Seaghosts 130's  He went and bought one yesterday.





Randy said:


> You may have seen just an older SOT.  Many of the new SOT are designed to sit higher for a dry ride.  But back in the day, we didn't mind a wet rear.  These young kids are scared to get wet....lol



I don't know Randy. I did talk the the fella while he got out to stretch at the suspension bridge and seems like he just bought it last year. 

I'm thinking this might just be the excuse I need to head back up there pretty soon on the outside chance of catching him on the river again, because I think I've looked at every yak being made online and nothing matches what I "thought" I saw last summer.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2016)

I'm pretty sure I found it. 
http://www.oldtowncanoe.com/Predator_MX/
Anybody got one?


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2016)

Got one?  I have 6!  I helped design this boat.  I can answer any questions you have and even let you test it out.


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2016)

Oh and obviously, I believe it's the best kayak on the market for moving water.


----------



## SLC Recurve (May 20, 2016)

A dry rear must be the most overrated aspect of kayak fishing. You can't change the physics of a boat. I like the water and I like an upright kayak most of the time. Maybe in the winter it matters, but not much if you dress right.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2016)

Randy said:


> Got one?  I have 6!  I helped design this boat.  I can answer any questions you have and even let you test it out.


I'll be giving you a shout in about a couple of months. Gotta do short stint on a 130,000 ton yak first.


----------



## fish hawk (May 23, 2016)

Have you looked at the nucanoe pursuit?
http://www.nucanoe.com/blog/pursuit-fishing-kayak/


----------



## PopPop (May 23, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Have you looked at the nucanoe pursuit?
> http://www.nucanoe.com/blog/pursuit-fishing-kayak/



Cool boat


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Have you looked at the nucanoe pursuit?
> http://www.nucanoe.com/blog/pursuit-fishing-kayak/



That's a good looking platform, just a little wide and shallow for what I'm looking to use it for. 

The Predator MX is set up, best I can remember, for handling some river / shoals work and fishing. The higher side rails and one way scupper plugs seem to be a plus for a cross use platform. Don't think the MX will track as well as the one in your link on bigger still water, but not sure. Haven't sat my fat butt in it and paddled it yet.


----------



## Randy (May 24, 2016)

When you say "fat but" how much are we talking.  Not to get personal but the MX will not work for you if you are much over 260 or so.  You want to be about 60% +/- of the maximum weight capacity which is 425 on the MX.


----------



## elfiii (May 25, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm pretty sure I found it.
> http://www.oldtowncanoe.com/Predator_MX/
> Anybody got one?



Sure do and I wouldn't ride anything else except the Predator. You might need the Predator for weight concerns.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2016)

Randy said:


> When you say "fat but" how much are we talking.  Not to get personal but the MX will not work for you if you are much over 260 or so.  You want to be about 60% +/- of the maximum weight capacity which is 425 on the MX.


230 and dropping. But after the jaunt on that little boat in a week or two that might climb..


elfiii said:


> Sure do and I wouldn't ride anything else except the Predator. You might need the Predator for weight concerns.


Heyyyyyyy.


----------



## Randy (May 25, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 230 and dropping. But after the jaunt on that little boat in a week or two that might climb..
> 
> Heyyyyyyy.



You will be fine then


----------



## elfiii (May 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heyyyyyyy.



Trust me. You will like the Predator better than the MX and you'll like the MX a lot.

Plan on a decent kayak cart too. It's a little on the heavy side but it scoots like a water bug on the water.


----------

